# projekt_Z33 !!!update!!! 08Feb05



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

It has been a while since I posted here. I have had little to post recently. With Z Fest Orlando quickly approaching (feb 25-27) http://sfzcc.com/zfest05/ I have my work cut out for me. I took a week off work just so I can install everything I have recently acquired. Along the way I was able to gain two sponsors, I am pretty stoked about that. I am hoping to attract a few more before the show. Below is a list of things I have recently done and or am going to complete in the very near future. Will post pics when finished. 

[RECENT INSTALLS]--INJEN SES EXHAUST SYSTEM, NEW SLIM PS2 PLUS TWO CONTROLLERS/POWER INVERTER, KENWOOD EXCELON DDX7015 

[AWAITING INSTALL]--PI-THON (ZEETOYZ.COM) COMPRESSION FITTINGS AND CAPS(ANODIZED BLUE), STILLEN ENGINE TORQUE DAMPENER, HOOD SHOCKS, OIL CATCH CAN 

COMPLETE AUDIOBAHN SYSTEM:
AUDIOBAHN A6004T-4-CH AMP, AUDIOBAHN A8000T-MONO SUB AMP, MG DESIGN UNDER STRUT BAR ENCLOSURE(DUAL TENS)
MISCELLANEOUS INSTALL(AUDIOBAHN):
ALUM10Q 10" SUB X 2, CE1500 15' 2-CH EXPERT GRADE SIGNAL TRANSFER CABLE, CE1540 15' 4-CH EXPERT GRADE SIGNAL TRANSFER CABLE, CTCAP10 CAPACITOR X 2, ABAT0N NEG. BATTERY POST, ABAT0P POS. BATTERY POST, ARTRM4 CRIMPLESS RING TERMINAL X 4, ADBC2AGU DISTRIBUTION BLOCK X 2, AN145Q FUSE HOLDER X 1, ANL140 140 AMP FUSES, 4AWG 2 AMP PWR KIT

[AWAITING PAINT]--VIZAGE FIBERGLASS KIT & SPOILER, REAR WIPER ARM AND CENTERING HOLES SHAVED (HATCH AWAITING PAINT)

see progress pics here: http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/609852

As seen in the link (logo) above, my friendZ and I have started a Z club. That will be some work in itself to make it successful. Anyways, thanks for checking out my page!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Very clean, can't wait for the finished product. What did you do with you Vielside side wings, I'll buy them off you...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

ZEALOUZ said:


> It has been a while since I posted here. I have had little to post recently. With Z Fest Orlando quickly approaching (feb 25-27) http://sfzcc.com/zfest05/ I have my work cut out for me. I took a week off work just so I can install everything I have recently acquired. Along the way I was able to gain two sponsors, I am pretty stoked about that. I am hoping to attract a few more before the show. Below is a list of things I have recently done and or am going to complete in the very near future. Will post pics when finished.


Love the car! I can't wait until I have enough money to actually start modifying mine, :thumbup: .


----------



## Z-INCOGNITO (Aug 12, 2004)

Lookin good my brother... do you still have your old sides and lip?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Z-INCOGNITO said:


> Lookin good my brother... do you still have your old sides and lip?



Dude, you are so unoriginal! You totally stole that Screen Name!!!!! You are a joke--HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

here they are!!! i know the paint doesn't match, i am going to take care of that as soon as i can!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

2 new pics from today!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

over-exposed on purpose! wanted to bring out the gleen in the exhaust. going to get the rear bumper painted this weekend, should help until i can get the whole car repainted!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You need boost...


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

newer pics


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

some pics from my mini photo shoot last night. one pic was taken with the Mighty Nikon D70, you could probably tell which. all other were taken with a Fujifilm S7000.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Looking good... what's next?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow that a beautiful Z... what next to come ?


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

next? well, as far as paid for: 1) plenum is being polished, will be done on wed. 2) ordered 03 non-nav cluster (cubby) so that i can install a 7 inch touch screen behind it easily and cleanly. (screen went back order )

very soon, 1) repaint and blend body kit (prior to HIN atlanta) 2) corbeau racing seats in blue (either the a4's or the cr1's) 3) more pi-thon fittings (for UTR tube and pop charger) 4) possibly change out sub box for fiberglass or CF version 5) Digital signal processor, center channel, nav 6) cusco A-arms and sway bars 7) interior dress up (paint and CF pieces)

i probably forgot a few things! will continue to update this thread.

Forced induction late this year early next year!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

finally got my plenum polished!!! i wanted to be done by HIN orlando! accomplished!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

That is just plain sexay. If I didn't have to drive my car everyday, I'd love to do some stuff like that. Looks great.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

ZEALOUZ said:


> finally got my plenum polished!!! i wanted to be done by HIN orlando! accomplished!!!


Wow, that is gorgeous. I can't wait to get my crawford plenum and then I'll have to get it polished up too. Bet that's gonna look awesome in your car!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks for the compliments!

PLENUM INSTALLED!!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

This HAS!!! to be a joke, right?!?!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

> This HAS!!! to be a joke, right?!?!


now, why did you have to go there! see, i like to take pics of all kinds of things. i think photagraphy is an art. if you don't like it keep it to yourself! you don't have be an ass about things. obviously you are a very immature individual and you are making an ass out of yourself. now everybody knows what kind of person you are.

would you like to see other pics of mine? i have plenty of different subjects for i am learning to use a camera to achieve photo art. don't like it? too bad!!! notice the Z hat? i have done everything to my car minus paint-(ext.) and the polished plenum, this picture is meant to show just that, my dedication to something i love to do!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I can understand and share your same interest in cars. I am not busting you for that. However, I do think that it is a bit rediculous to take a photo of yourself shirtless with your car. I am not sure which you are more proud of, your car or your buldging biceps. To each their own, if you are happy with pictures like these and don't mind posting them all over the internet then more power to you. I withhold my right to think its silly and sort of vain though.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

3-fity said:


> I can understand and share your same interest in cars. I am not busting you for that. However, I do think that it is a bit rediculous to take a photo of yourself shirtless with your car. I am not sure which you are more proud of, your car or your buldging biceps. To each their own, if you are happy with pictures like these and don't mind posting them all over the internet then more power to you. I withhold my right to think its silly and sort of vain though.


point is, don't like it, keep it to yourself. if you are being asked your opinion give it in a respectable way. your comment was totally off subject and just polluted my thread! there is a time and place for everything, obviously you have not figured that out yet! you must be a young buck! i know you have heard the saying "If you have nothing nice to say,........i am sure you know the rest!!! all you have to do now is learn to apply it. 

keep this thread on subject please!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I think he thinks you're hot. 

Car still looks nice.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I dunno...if I were to take a pic showing the hard work I've personally put into my own car I think I would have taken one of me actually turning a wrench.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I smell jealousy...

Though your car looks great.

I can still smoke you.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

MrEous said:


> I dunno...if I were to take a pic showing the hard work I've personally put into my own car I think I would have taken one of me actually turning a wrench.


that pic was after a long day at work on my Z prepping it for a show. my shirt is off because it was oily and dirty from changing the oil late in the day. i drove home with out it because i didn't want to stain my seat. i was nasty!

let's please keep this thread on subject, thanks.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I smell jealousy...
> 
> Though your car looks great.
> 
> I can still smoke you.


not a racer, just like showing my Z. coming up with ideas and realizing them is something i enjoy doing. i am sure you would smoke me, i am a careful driver, not too aggressive so i don't really practice driving hard. i have been to the track once in my life, i suck! lol my Z's map is probably on granny mode! lol

thanks for the comp about the car!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I smell jealousy...
> 
> Though your car looks great.
> 
> I can still smoke you.


lol not jealous at all. I have my car exactly as I want it. I just get kind of bothered because all I see from Zealous are posts/threads about his car. He doesn't offer anything to this site other than pictures of his car.... and shirtless self. He comes here to whore his newest project or part. Just seems sort of vain and self centered to me.... goes right along with the shirtless pic.

Zealous, I am sorry if I have you pegged wrong. Its just what I perceive from your posts.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

3-fity said:


> lol not jealous at all. I have my car exactly as I want it. I just get kind of bothered because all I see from Zealous are posts/threads about his car. He doesn't offer anything to this site other than pictures of his car.... and shirtless self. He comes here to whore his newest project or part. Just seems sort of vain and self centered to me.... goes right along with the shirtless pic.
> 
> Zealous, I am sorry if I have you pegged wrong. Its just what I perceive from your posts.


sorry, you feel that way. when i have something to give to this forum i will. mostly i read other people's threads and posts so i could learn a little something about the Z and cars in general. when i have something useful, something that no one else has come up with, i will make sure to PM you so you could see it first!

all the info that i know about this car is old news! if i didn't post pics of my projects, i would have nothing to post. i help people when i know i can be useful but if i don't know or am not sure about something i usually keep my mouth shut. 



> I just get kind of bothered because all I see from Zealous are posts/threads about his car.


i'll try to post more pics about your car if that will make you happy! lol


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Zealous for what its worth (and that's not much), I like your posts (not wild about the shirtless pic, but you didn't post that, so I'll let it slide!) and enjoy seeing the pictures of your car. 

I post mainly technical answers to technical questions asked in the qr25 and b15 section of the site. I am not a show car person, and have years of experience working on cars of all kinds. It would appear as though "3-fity" has just now figured out that you are into show cars. Guess what, that means you may not have technical answers... Which is fine, keep posting your project pictures. There are tons of us who don't reply to your posts, but we are looking and enjoying seeing your progress.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Zealous for what its worth (and that's not much), I like your posts (not wild about the shirtless pic, but you didn't post that, so I'll let it slide!) and enjoy seeing the pictures of your car.
> 
> I post mainly technical answers to technical questions asked in the qr25 and b15 section of the site. I am not a show car person, and have years of experience working on cars of all kinds. It would appear as though "3-fity" has just now figured out that you are into show cars. Guess what, that means you may not have technical answers... Which is fine, keep posting your project pictures. There are tons of us who don't reply to your posts, but we are looking and enjoying seeing your progress.


thanks BlackoutSpecV for being more understanding!!! what you said is well put. i am the type of person that learns from reading and watching. i can't always explain the things i do, even if it is something i am good at. for example, i can't explain every electronic theory but i am good with car stereos. i won't post technical info about something unless i am sure. Plus like you wrote, i am not to concerned with speed for i drive like a granny, i like to show. i love to make things better, i love to be distinct. explaining technical topics is not my forté. Wouldn't want to lead someone down the wrong path. Someone like BlackoutSpecV is opposite of me, he can explain technical things to us the forum members. because of this, he will be involved in more threads. He can give answers with surety that i would not be able to confirm. It is members like BlackoutSpecV that keep these forums going and moving in a positive direction. i feel like i am crafty enough to tackle all sorts of projects. especially the ones i see on the forums first hand (pics w/ write-ups). those are very useful. when people ask me about a certain mod i did, i do my best to answer them with pictures and precise write-ups. if no questions are asked i take it that from my pictures and my descriptions that my methods were understood. i get ideas from forums like this then i apply them in my way, sometimes just the way i see them. i always give credit to the person or car that inspired any of my projects. i don't mind if others do what i do as long as they give credit where credit is do. i don't have a gazillion posts because i only post my projects or on topics i feel comfortable with. my Z is a project as was my 2002 SE-R specV (SE-Rckt) http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=347203 i posted many projects i did with the spec. polishing the strut bar, balance shaft removal, painting the calipers, my amp rack set up, 10 inch sub in the factory enclosure etc... with the Z i have posted certain projects, for example my varis CF air duct install over at, my350z.com and 350zmotoring.com. 

sorry if some of you forum members think i am all about me. if you do, you got me all wrong! i will not change for i see nothing wrong with my forum behavior. this forum is not as active as other forums i am on, sometimes i just forget to comeback to it. anyway, back to the subject

sorry about the long post!!!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

another project:

here are some better pics of my screen courtesy of my friend (backagain) and his $1300 camera (Nikon D70).



















screen fits like a champ! i didn't have to take it out of the casing to install. since it is a touch screen, i didn't have to make any notches for front mount buttons either. *if anybody has any questions just ask.* pics of how i mounted it










i ordered the 03 cubby from www.performancenissanparts.com the screen i ordered here http://www.millionbuy.com/nesnstm7055.html the screen is not vga and the touch screen is not interfaced to anything, the touch part of it is just for the screen controls.


here are the external RCA jacks i installed


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Clean ass install. I like. What? No shirtless pics?


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Clean ass install. I like. What? No shirtless pics?


LOL!!! i don't post those, other members on this board do! LOL 

thanks for the comp! if anbody needs part numbers for the OEM parts or any other info, just let me know!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wanna know where you got those RCA jacks with nuts on the end for a good mount. My last job went well. Unsucessful and left me with 2 holes in my center console.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I wanna know where you got those RCA jacks with nuts on the end for a good mount. My last job went well. Unsucessful and left me with 2 holes in my center console.


i bought the jacks at radioshack. the jacks/mounting plate is for home application (@$10-$14). 

after pulling off the necessary panels. i trimmed the mounting plate to use it as a stencil. then i marked and drilled the holes to the proper size. lastly, i removed the jacks from the mounting plate and installed them into the newly drilled holes and tightened the nuts.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

here are 2 night pics of my two screens. also, you can see the blue 9 inch neons i have installed



















also, here is another pic of how i mounted the LCD screen to the cubby, just in case anyone is interested in doing this


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

zipties are awesome! nice car btw, i wanna see what you do to it.


----------



## PH1 (Apr 21, 2005)

damn .. it looks so good already man .. :hal:


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

wow....i hate u zealous....haha j/k....that car is freakin awesome. I've wanted a Z33 since they came out. I'm a poor college student, though, so my 240 will have to do untill i can make some bank... I read in one of the other posts that you were talking about repainting it...did you mean that u were just getting a new coat of the white, or a new color all together?

Anywho, keep up the good work, and keep us updated.

P.S. The shirtless pic made me throw up a little bit... :thumbdwn: (j/k)


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

spooky240kid said:


> wow....i hate u zealous....haha j/k....that car is freakin awesome. I've wanted a Z33 since they came out. I'm a poor college student, though, so my 240 will have to do untill i can make some bank... I read in one of the other posts that you were talking about repainting it...did you mean that u were just getting a new coat of the white, or a new color all together?
> 
> Anywho, keep up the good work, and keep us updated.
> 
> P.S. The shirtless pic made me throw up a little bit... :thumbdwn: (j/k)


thanks for the comp! i am repainting most of the car soon, meaning i will have the body kit repainted and blended to the body. the off colored white just isn't cutting it. 

about your Z (notice i said your Z)!!! well, you are in college so you are headed in the right direction. finish up with your college, find yourself a good paying job and you will be able to get yourself a Z. Or you could find yourself a sugar momma!! lol

I didn't post that pic, another member did, so can't blame me. i have since moved any pics of myself with or without my Z to the last pages of my cardomain site. i did that just so people like the person that posted would ask questions or post comments about the Z and not get stupid. 

Zipties and duct tape RULE!!! no doubt!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

btw, i will continue to post pics of my projects. i say they are projects because i am doing the work. if i were to take my Z to a shop i would call it labor! lol

anyway, the things i do can easily be accomplished by any of the forum members here. if i ever post vague info about something i did just let me know by way of a post, email or a PM and i will help you out as much as i can. 

i post pics so everyone can see the cool easy stuff that can be done to your Z yourself. some of my mods can be done to other vehicles as well. some people are afraid to work on their cars. i am trying to show everyone that it really isn't that bad, plus it saves a lot of money too!!!

this was my last project by the way,

http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=SE-Rckt/FCOQ&dispsize=512&start=0

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=347203


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Man, your car just keeps looking better and better! I remember your Spec when I had mine, then you got your Z and I got my Z about the same time,  . Any ways, I wish I had the money to mod mine so extensively, but I'm just trying to pay for the car, haha. Looks really good and I look forward to more updates and ideas to implement on my car someday down the road. Keep it up man!

Fletch


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

sorry man, but i hadda do it, i hope you can see the humor in it


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> sorry man, but i hadda do it, i hope you can see the humor in it


Just because your tall and uncut


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> sorry man, but i hadda do it, i hope you can see the humor in it


price of the the Z is about right, mods price is off though. the guy in the shirt isn't me! lol j/k that is cool, i see the humor in your post, but not when it was was originally posted. but no more pics of me shirltless please, let's stick to the subject. someone post a pic of a shirtless chick please!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sorry no more porn allowed


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> sorry no more porn allowed


porn? that is what i call art!!! lol


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

looks good keep it up


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

*another project completed*

here is another project i completed recently. i installed a 9-inch white neon in my engine bay. the wires are ran in between the hood and the hood frame. the wires are only seen at the exit points. the neon is wired to the battery. it has a on/off switch and is fused. 

i will use this neon for night or indoor carshows only. it is removable because i installed it using velcro and male bullet connectors. pretty much a plug and play!

here are pics of my install





































interior neons


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

*another night pic*

here is another night pic with the neon. the camera was set to capture more light. i think this pic came out cool because all the detail that can be seen. I blurred the background for more emphasis on the engine bay.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

here is something i will be working on in the near future


















also, i will be installing these too! http://www.unlimitedtuning.com/Light.htm as well as my Alphawerks headers headers from www.nexusindustry.com!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

u dealing the crizack? or do you have a sponsor?


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

Ruben said:


> u dealing the crizack? or do you have a sponsor?


i have gained 5 sponsors so far. they help out alot, but mainly i have bought my own mods. plus i install pretty much everything myself, that saves alot of money! i am in the USAF, no crack for me! lol i am single with no kids and no bills other the usual stuff. 

my sponsors: please check them out

www.corbeau.com blue CR1 seats coming soon 
www.ZeeToyz.com
www.UnlimitedTuning.com
www.Nexusindustry.com
and MLG Enterprises (undergoing name change) http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7972456208&category=38647&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

Ruben: what part of TX you from. i am from Killeen. i might be moving to San Antonio late this year. if everything works out, i will be an instructor at Lackland AFB. I will teach avionics to south and central american military personnel in Spanish. which means instructor pay and foreign language pay, which equals more $$$$ for me!!! i really want to move back to TX, i miss it!!! let me know if you are close to either killeen or san antonio!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm in San Anotnio.... but originally from San Diego.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

Ruben said:


> I'm in San Anotnio.... but originally from San Diego.



my best friend's mom has a house in temecula. i grew up in Cali. i went to highschool there my freshman year before moving to TX. i lived by fresno. hanford, california to be exact. 

anyway, i look you up if i get my orders. 

okay, now i will try to get back on subject! lol


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

hey, Z, youre from killeen? Thats awesome - i just visited there last summer to see my cousin who's in the army and stationed there. Killeen has some of the best mexican restaurants ever....which makes sense, being as that its in texas...

Anywho, thanks for the kind/inspiring words before - i appreciate it. And keep up the good work!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

spooky240kid said:


> hey, Z, youre from killeen? Thats awesome - i just visited there last summer to see my cousin who's in the army and stationed there. Killeen has some of the best mexican restaurants ever....which makes sense, being as that its in texas...
> 
> Anywho, thanks for the kind/inspiring words before - i appreciate it. And keep up the good work!


Taqueria Mexico on Rancier Blvd. Rules all!!! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

*LED door sills*

installed the UnlimtedTuning illuminated door sills last night. everything came out great! They look great during the day and the night. can't wait to install the illuminated strut bar sill. the illuminated strut bar sill will look real good with all the audiobahn equipment i have installed in my hatch!! 

install:
the install was simple and straight forward. i only had to diode isolate the door pins because after installing the sills my alarm acted as if a door was open. i realized this later that night when i noticed my alarm wasn't arming itself passively. easy fix!!! diodes install with the stripe towards the ground source (door pin). works like a champ now!!!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Nice look. Can you pick what color you want? Is it just LEDs in em? I like the look of the backlit rear strut cover.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

3-fity said:


> Nice look. Can you pick what color you want? Is it just LEDs in em? I like the look of the backlit rear strut cover.


only one color that i know of. yep, the LEDs are in the sills. they look hot, i really like them. i hooked up the door sills to illuminate when a door is opened, the strut sill is set up to turn on with ignition.


here are pics of the strut tower LED sill


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Looks like it matches the amber of the display real well. Nice lookin!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

*ALPHAWERKS HEADERS install pics and advice*

here are a few pics of my ALPHAWERKS headers from NEXUSINDUSTRY.COM

I will have more pics of the install later as well as some other info on the install itself. I will try to dyno this upcoming week.

the install was a task but well worth effort. My buddy Harrry and I had no problems with anything during the install. Harry had done a header install on his Z so i was real comfortable with him and his work. total time for install was @7 hours. it can be done quicker but we took our sweet time, that is the way i like to do things.

i haven't reset my ECU yet but here is what i have observed so far: my 3rd gear pulls VERY hard. Top end power delivery feels GREAT. the sound is only a bit louder than w/out the headers. the exhaust note changed only a bit but still sounds very nice.

more to come stay tuned!! 

BIG shout out to Harry for all of his help and expertise!!!!!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

The instructions that came with the headers were very detailed but did not state that two additional bolts and nuts were needed. each factory exhaust manifold has one stud. also, i didn't see anything in the instructions about removing a coolant pipe (pic below). other than that, the install instructions were accurate. 

*make sure to have all the necessary tools before the install.
*make sure you have time for the install, don't rush it. it took us @7 hours. 
*make sure to either save your coolant in a clean container or just buy some more coolant and distilled water. I did the latter 
*make sure to have a sharpie or a white paint marker to mark your drive shaft before disconnecting it. 
*install the headers and the cats together, this will save some time. *becareful with removing and reinstalling the O2 sensors.
*becareful with the exhaust manifold gaskets.
*it is hard to use a torque wrench on the header bolts. we just used good ol' german torque, good 'n' tight. on my buddies Z's both their headers studs showed five threads, as my headers did once torqued down.
*fender covers will help protect your paint
*make sure to tighten every bolt and every connector that was either loosened or disconnected
*once finished the vehicle will run hot till the 1st heat cycle passes. it might take short while. once the thermostats reaches temp and opens, the car will draw coolant into the sytem. fill radiator and resevoir accordingly

you WILL have cuts and scrapes all over your forearms and hands. my advice on that one is cowboy up! LOL

Enjoy your Headers

here are a few more pics of the install


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice to see a performance mod


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

ZEALOUZ, good write up. Car is looking good, better every time I check. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

god that car is so nice, i love it, but i wouldnt drive it, id be afriad id ruin something, thats why i have my cars. im glad someone can make a show car without needing to put ungodly amounts of stickers on it.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks for the comps everyone. i just got back from HIN ATL. on thursday before leaving, i received and installed my corbeau racing seats. they are great! they have an inflatable lumbar that did well on my 5 1/2 hour trip to and from Atlanta. HIN was pretty good this time around. some things were better at HIN Orlando, some were better at HIN ATL. i had a very nice spot on the floor, it was in a high traffic area. well, anyway here are the pics (pics of the racing seat install coming soon). *btw, thanks to team Elite for letting me hang out with them this weekend.*





































*other pics of my Z from the show*














































more pics can be found on my cardomain page and my 350zonline gallery

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/609852

http://www.350zonline.com/gallery/view_album.php?page=1


----------



## havok2003 (Aug 24, 2004)

I really enjoy looking at your Z33, Zealous. it is an awesome car. Enjoy getting the updates. Keep it up.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

havok2003 said:


> I really enjoy looking at your Z33, Zealous. it is an awesome car. Enjoy getting the updates. Keep it up.



Here you go, this is what is next for my Z.

I am also working on geting a seibon TS2 CF hood and the kinetix SSV intake manifold.

Turbonetics Single Turbo and a CF dash kit from EVO-R. Both have been ordered, just eagerly awaiting their arrival.




























*CF Dash Kit from EV0-R.net * 
http://www.evo-r.net/product/CF_INT/page_01.htm


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

damn dude nice setup, been looking at this thread for awhile and decided to comment


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> damn dude nice setup, been looking at this thread for awhile and decided to comment



thanks for the positive comment!  i have been away for a bit, i finally got around to posting an update. more updates to come soon!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

New pics of my Z and my CF dash kit. Turbonetics will arrive soon, pics coming!!!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I'm really liking that CF dash. Where did you get it done?


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

3-fity said:


> I'm really liking that CF dash. Where did you get it done?



i got the kit via a group buy from evo-r.net http://www.evo-r.net/product/CF_INT/page_01.htm i installed the kit myself. it was a pretty easy install!  thanks for the comp!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah that dash looks pretty sick, i'm getting a new fiber glass center console made for my Z31 :thumbup:


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

here are a few more shots ray took. i have done some editing but not much.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The only problem I have, is this car:










Looks kinda like this car: 










From certain angles. Looks great though, otherwise, don't get me wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

turbonetics single turbo going in this weekend, actually i will start friday. i ordered a defi boost gauge, innovative wideband gauge and o2 sensor, autometer two gauge pod and a JWT oil pan spacer. i will order my new exhaust tomorrow so that will go on last. i will use the stock muffler for a couple days or so.

we plan on taking alot of pics and video. will post as soon as possible! :thumbup:


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

turbo is technically done, today (friday) i will install the gauges (boost & wideband), saturday i will button up a few things then i should have it on the road again Saturday afternoon. i drove it last night but i overlooked a couple things that caused me some problems. being that i haven't had much sleep lately, my memory has failed me a bit the last few days. 

***pics and vids coming soon!*** 

i will go to nopi next year not comfortable with the drive being that my tubo is freshly installed. wish i would have recieved it a week sooner! my Z will be on a different level by then! lol i will use this weekend to make everything come together the right way!
_________________


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

Turbonetics kit looks damn good by the way! i wanted to make the statement that anyone looking to do the t-netics single turbo with after market headers should take a serious look at the Alphawerks headers. they fit damn near perfect with this ST kit. there are other headers that have given some t-netics single turbo owners some trouble. there is a slight rattle when letting the RPMs drop all the way down to idle while in neutral but very low volume. while driving i don't hear any noise. i will dyno just as soon as i can to see what this kit did for my power needs. not sure about the lag or boost yet though, will find out just as soon as i dyno.

here is a link to pics of my turbonetics install http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=SE-Rckt/INSTALLATION PICS&dispsize=512&start=0

here are pics of the header / down pipe clearance
http://gallery.thevboard.com/showpi...&user=&dispsize=Original&width=840&height=559

http://gallery.thevboard.com/showpi...&user=&dispsize=Original&width=840&height=559

http://gallery.thevboard.com/showpi...&user=&dispsize=Original&width=840&height=559


this is my favorite, i took this using my buddies nikon d70 during the install


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

WOOT WOOT! Hell yeah bro!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

Turbonetics kit looks damn good by the way! i wanted to make the statement that anyone looking to do the t-netics single turbo with after market headers should take a serious look at the Alphawerks headers. they fit damn near perfect with this ST kit. there are other headers that have given some t-netics single turbo owners some trouble. i will dyno just as soon as i can to see what this kit did for my power needs. i am hitting around 8.5-9.5psi with an a/f reading @ 10.8. my boost hits arounds 3800-4100rpm. i will try to pinpoint the exact rpm later. i will get the greddy emanage ultimate soon and get her tuned! i am hoping for 400-425hp and 380-405tq

the kit is a tight fit but a very well built and engineered kit. can be a frustrating install but very rewarding once finished. everything mates very well, even to my aftermarket headers. i had no problem hooking up the U-pipe from the header to the Y-pipe. My cusco strut bar is getting modified to fit. the flange on the MAF sits too high so the strut bar would not fit. i would suggest you have a wide variety of tools to tackle this job. lots of tight spaces to get wrenches on bolts and nuts. Patience is very important!! fuel pump modification and injectors were not difficult at all. can't go wrong with this kit, great bang for the buck! more to come, stay tuned! 

btw, i paid $4400 shipped through avalon racing! [email protected] was a great help and offered superb customer service. Also i bought my gauges from forgedinternals.com. Shariff is the man! i received great prices and timely shipping. Shariff is hands down the best vendor i have dealt with, ever!!

i will do a photoshoot this weekend so i will have plenty of pics of the turbo and intercooler to post! More impressions to follow!!!

here are some for now


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so, how much money have you thrown into that beast? its looking really nice BTW..


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

installation pics

http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=SE-Rckt/INSTALLATION PICS&dispsize=512&start=0


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

better pics of my t-netics

btw, my cusco strutbar has been modified.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

one more thing i did. currently deployed. more to come soon.










shift knob is from forgedinternals.com. i love it!!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

here are a few pics of my Z i really like. 









i took this one









i took this one









props to backagain (Ray) for this one









i took this one


----------



## zimmie (Jul 9, 2006)

haha man what exactly do you that allows you to mod like this? you know just so we can all get into it and be able to mod like this? haha im jp man nice car very clean and i love the setup...


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

car looks awesome man!


----------

